# Garden Hose bibb under sink (1/2" nom comp)? What Tee?



## fixingstill (Jul 30, 2016)

Garden Hose bibb under sink (1/2" nom comp)? What Tee?


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

What are you smoking?


----------



## fixingstill (Jul 30, 2016)

Excuse me? Why is running a garden hose under the sink not a good idea?


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Because your a hack, call a local licensed plumber.


----------



## fixingstill (Jul 30, 2016)

Was it really necessary?
Have a nice day.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Go ahead and do it. It's a brilliant idea. Why don't we do this in every house?


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Do you mind if I start doing this? Don't want to steal your knowledge man


----------



## fixingstill (Jul 30, 2016)

Gee, ok, I will stay away with you people.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Not a good idea for your fish tank. Call a licensed plumber. They are there to help you with an idea you have and may improvise other suggestions to keep your drinking water safe and may have a good solution for your intentions. There is a reason plumbers can be a bit pricey. Experience, knowledge, protecting your water supply, and insurance if something happens. Don't be cheap, it will definitely be worth it if you call a LICENSED plumber. Just FYI, this forum is not for dyi'ers, only plumbing trades workers. Hope that helps you some


----------



## fixingstill (Jul 30, 2016)

Sorry, wrong forum but plumbing is not rocket science. Getting water from the garden hose outside in backyard will be not any better than from under the sink for the fish even I have a water softener the garage. I don't see what it has to do with contaminating my drinking water. I know how & where the water comes in and all the plumbing in my house. Yes, this is not my trade but I am not a fool that most plumbers think their customers are. 
Just looking for a Tee with 1/2" nom comp for the inlet, 3/8" OD compression to the supply line, and 1/2" NPT to a hose bibb. I spent time looking but could not find any. Maybe I need to combine parts. 

Sorry that I have wasted your time.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

That's just it, "people" like you that think they know what's what, really do not. There's more to what you want to do, then you think. Not rocket science is right, but must be a reason you need 8000 working hours, 700 min school? Suit yourself, I was nice and warned you. Good luck hack.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Plumbing is not rocket science and rocket science is not plumbing.

Next time your kids get a drink of clean water from the fountain on the schoolyard playground...thank a plumber.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

If your wealthy enough to have pet fish, and want a filler supply, you should be able to afford to have a plumber come in and do it. Cheap skate, hope you shoot yourself in the foot. "HI, I own a Cadillac but i can't afford parts and labor for it when something happens" ,your that guy


----------



## fixingstill (Jul 30, 2016)

Ha, I have money but I will never buy a Cadillac. This is 2016! Last time I hired a plumber because he had to crawl under the house in a puddle of water leaked from the toilet. For that, I will use you guys.


----------



## Cipp-pro (Jul 16, 2016)

Wtf. Correcting spelling. R u joking ?? Get real!


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Grammer Police on auto correct guy, then call a plumber then, pretty simple.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

You guys are total jerkoffs. Hose bibb under the sink is a great idea!!! Heck you can connect the electric jetter to it when cleaning the line. You gotta think of the possibilities!


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

fixingstill said:


> Sorry, wrong forum but plumbing is not rocket science. Getting water from the garden hose outside in backyard will be not any better than from under the sink for the fish even I have a water softener the garage. I don't see what it has to do with contaminating my drinking water. I know how & where the water comes in and all the plumbing in my house. Yes, this is not my trade but I am not a fool that most plumbers think their customers are.
> Just looking for a Tee with 1/2" nom comp for the inlet, 3/8" OD compression to the supply line, and 1/2" NPT to a hose bibb. I spent time looking but could not find any. Maybe I need to combine parts.
> 
> Sorry that I have wasted your time.


 Don't think so, eh? Try grafting a full bathroom into a railroad caboose, or remodeling bathrooms in a house built in the late 1700's that has old CI/lead pipe. Or making lead joints. I did all of that and more probably before you were born.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

fixingstill said:


> Sorry, wrong forum but plumbing is not rocket science. Getting water from the garden hose outside in backyard will be not any better than from under the sink for the fish even I have a water softener the garage. I don't see what it has to do with contaminating my drinking water. I know how & where the water comes in and all the plumbing in my house. Yes, this is not my trade but I am not a fool that most plumbers think their customers are.
> Just looking for a Tee with 1/2" nom comp for the inlet, 3/8" OD compression to the supply line, and 1/2" NPT to a hose bibb. I spent time looking but could not find any. Maybe I need to combine parts.
> 
> Sorry that I have wasted your time.


nah..didnt waste our time, we just had fun making fun of another know it all a$$hole....


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

fixingstill said:


> Sorry, wrong forum but plumbing is not rocket science. Getting water from the garden hose outside in backyard will be not any better than from under the sink for the fish even I have a water softener the garage. I don't see what it has to do with contaminating my drinking water. I know how & where the water comes in and all the plumbing in my house. Yes, this is not my trade but I am not a fool that most plumbers think their customers are.
> Just looking for a Tee with 1/2" nom comp for the inlet, 3/8" OD compression to the supply line, and 1/2" NPT to a hose bibb. I spent time looking but could not find any. Maybe I need to combine parts.
> 
> Sorry that I have wasted your time.


And you won't find it.


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

fixingstill said:


> Ha, I have money but I will never buy a Cadillac. This is 2016! Last time I hired a plumber because he had to crawl under the house in a puddle of water leaked from the toilet. For that, I will use you guys.


And you are the same guy who doesn't want to pay the price for someone to do that.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Make sure to use one of the new frost free hose bibbs with the internal vacuum breaker.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

It's a bit slow around here. I wish these DIY guys would hang around longer.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

*Garden Hose bibb under sink (1/2&quot; nom comp)? What Tee?*



dhal22 said:


> It's a bit slow around here. I wish these DIY guys would hang around longer.




We could do a better job of baiting these guys. Just need to learn the art of being passive aggressive. Be polite while setting them up to destroy their home or at the very least make them do 2x the work. 

Whenever somebody calls me about a water heater they just installed from the box store I tell them they must have gotten a bad unit and they just need to demand an exchange. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

plumberkc said:


> dhal22 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a bit slow around here. I wish these DIY guys would hang around longer.
> ...


Agreed. Passive aggressive approach is super fun


----------



## valhala65 (Nov 17, 2017)

It's Definitely not rocket science, go take a stab at the plumbing test. Many minds boggled..


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

For one, a licensed plumber would probably tell you that softened potable water is not good for a fish tank. 
It isn't a rocket going to a moon, but there sure is some science involved. Sharkbite a damn tee in like the rest of the homeowners would. Use CPVC and a ****ty DIY store boiler drain. It will be perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> We could do a better job of baiting these guys. Just need to learn the art of being passive aggressive. Be polite while setting them up to destroy their home or at the very least make them do 2x the work.
> 
> *Whenever somebody calls me about a water heater they just installed from the box store I tell them they must have gotten a bad unit and they just need to demand an exchange. *
> 
> ...


 











*That's gold Jerry, gold!*


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

valhala65 said:


> It's Definitely not rocket science, go take a stab at the plumbing test. Many minds boggled..



Hmm, agree it's not rocket science. But it's sure this. >>>>>>>>>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## valhala65 (Nov 17, 2017)

gear junkie said:


> You guys are total jerkoffs. Hose bibb under the sink is a great idea!!! Heck you can connect the electric jetter to it when cleaning the line. You gotta think of the possibilities!


 Great idea? Damned sure unsanitary at best! If that were the case you'd see gardenhoses for rough-ins, copper & pex wouldn't be produced & $$ wouldn't be wasted on Research/development. You 180° from correct, take this energy to big pharma-they're the ripoff !!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

valhala65 said:


> Great idea? Damned sure unsanitary at best! If that were the case you'd see gardenhoses for rough-ins, copper & pex wouldn't be produced & $$ wouldn't be wasted on Research/development. You 180° from correct, take this energy to big pharma-they're the ripoff !!


Why unsanitary? It's no different then any other direct feed pressure washer.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

gear junkie said:


> Why unsanitary? It's no different then any other direct feed pressure washer.


Yah slab a g-damn AVB on that hose bibb you got yourself some backflow protection!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Why unsanitary? It's no different then any other direct feed pressure washer.


Sorry....meant direct feed jetter.


----------

